# Should I Purchase Happy Home Designer, Amiibo Festival, or Wait?



## Dilpyckle (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello, fellow members of TBT! 
I might buy HHD or AF. If I could buy just one, which should I get? In other words, which one is better, and will keep me occupied for longer? Or should I get none of these two games, and just wait for another main-series AC?
Please let me know your thoughts. 

-Dilpy


----------



## Aali (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm honestly not a fan, but that's just me


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 4, 2016)

Dilpyckle said:


> Hello, fellow members of TBT!
> I might buy HHD or AF. If I could buy just one, which should I get? In other words, which one is better, and will keep me occupied for longer? Or should I get none of these two games, and just wait for another main-series AC?
> Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> -Dilpy



In my opinion, Happy Home Designer wins over Amiibo Festival. Really though, it's up to you. How much decorating do you like to do? If a lot, you'll love HHD, if you hate it, then you'll hate HHD, as all you do is decorate, decorate, decorate, and decorate some more! There are more interactions with the villagers, but about 99% of it is decorating.

Amiibo Festival is a board game set on the television, so how much do you like playing board games? If a lot, you'll love AF (everything is based simply on luck of the roll sort of like the game of Life but takes place in the Animal Crossing world). There's some mini-games that require the cards, one is Desert Island Escape, which is fun, but takes about 15 to 30 minutes depending how fast you find the items you need to escape.

Personally, I love both board games and decorating so I got them both, but HHD has certainly received more playtime from me than AF has, so I vote for HHD- it even uses NL's engine, so it looks a LOT like New Leaf, only the animals are smarter now, interacting with the furniture pieces.


----------



## Dilpyckle (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 10, 2016)

Don't buy HHD or amino festival, buy Mario and Luigi Paper Jam instead


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 10, 2016)

I got Happy Home Designer on Christmas and I love it, so I'd recommend getting it. It adds a lot more to the game decorating-wise, and there's tons of stuff to make.

Amiibo Festival costs a lot more, and I've read a lot of reviews about it that said that there aren't any minigames or things that you can actually do in it, so HHD is definitely better if you ask me.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 10, 2016)

While Happy Home Designer is a game worth playing for providing a lot more freedom on house decorating and will certainly hold your interest for quite some time, you're still better off waiting for the next mainline Animal Crossing game to actually come.
Don't bother getting amiibo Festival, unless you absolutely want to get the two exclusive amiibo right now (standalone Isabelle and Digby amiibo will be sold pretty soon anyway) and that the price significantly reduces. The game doesn't have much substance to it and most of the game modes are pretty much meh (save for the Island Survival one), given the starting MSRP of around 60-70$.

If you have any other game that you want to purchase, then I would highly suggest favoring those games over both Animal Crossing spinoffs. You'll be doing yourself a favor on actually trying games that you haven't tried before, and possibly end up liking them.


----------



## Dilpyckle (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice and help, everybody!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 12, 2016)

i really want AF it looks adorable and i love animal crossing... but i have HHD and its epic... you get to meet villagers and design for special characters (if you have the amiibos/cards of them) i like both but i only experienced HHD so far....


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 13, 2016)

[Disclaimer: Not played either of them but have done some research in the past]
[Warning: This is a bit of a rant. The jist is to avoid Amiibo Festival at all costs]

If you're going to pick one then make it Happy Home Designer. It's still a spin-off but at least it has some content. In Amiibo Festival, you have to plonk an amiibo on the gamepad for every... single... move. That's literally the whole game. Scuff up your pad a bit with the amiibo, wait for the game to play itself and repeat. It's like one of those pieces of software that comes with external hard drives, USB drives, that sort of thing... not worth it. It's a mediocre digital board game and, even though it's not entirely Animal Crossing themed, you'd get more fun out of this (assuming you have friends in which case why are you looking at Amiibo Festival?): http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B003FNWR6Y

Happy Home Designer isn't my cup of tea either, to be honest. It's just a spin-off of Animal Crossing with many less features. However, it is considerably more interactive than Amiibo Festival and great for designing homes. Presumably you can save your designs or something as I only watched half of one let's play episode of it so don't know a lot. Designing homes is easier too, if that's for you. No need to worry about being able to afford the furniture and the touchscreen makes it all so much easier, along with other features such as placing furniture half-spaces away from each other and squeezing between. You can also change your skin colour.

In conclusion, Amiibo Festival is under half an hour of fun and perhaps should only be used to get toddlers into the Animal Crossing series from a young age and Happy Home Designer is yet another short-lived cash cow spin-off but at least actually has something going for it for those who enjoy the house designing aspect of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Dilpyckle (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks guys!  I'll be locking now.


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Jan 16, 2016)

I really recommend getting HHD if your a big ac fan. I absolutely love the game 

Amiibo festival should t even be a game. It's not fun, you just press a, no mini games, and you need an amiibo for every player, by amiibo I mean the FIGURINES not the cards. There are side games other than the regular mode but it's just very boring and gets very repetitive. The only good thing about this game is the graphics, everything is in HD and looks amazing. I feel bad for whoever got this game.


----------



## Greyhacksaw (Jan 16, 2016)

HHD is amazing! I can't wait to meet my favorite villager Gruff!!!


----------



## Dilpyckle (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, guys! 

Can someone please teach me how to lock this?


----------



## jopony (Jan 16, 2016)

Dilpyckle said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys!
> 
> Can someone please teach me how to lock this?



When you go to edit your thread, scroll all the way down and there should be an option to close the thread. If there isn't, try advanced settings then scrolling down.
If this doesn't work or you need further assistance, please VM me! I'd be happy to help. 
BTW, I was considering getting HHD, but it has no real progression and while ACNL isn't based on 'winning', there is progression and a goal. HHD is fun for designing, but it's best to wait for the future and if there's a discount. Amiibo festival didn't appeal to me either.


----------

